# Harley Update - New chemo protocol



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley had surgery 3 weeks ago to debulk a tumor on his front limb. He had a rough recovery, but he is now doing great. The pathology came back as infiltrative lipoma but both surgeon and oncologist feel the tumor was really a liposarcoma. Today he had an appointment with his oncologist to discuss treatment. Unfortunately the chest xrays showed that the tumors grew a little faster than they were growing in summer and they are now about 11 cm. He had been on chlorambucil for two months this summer so it's possible that helped to slow the rate of growth or maybe the surgery compromised his immune system, no real way to know. Her thought at this time is to try cytoxan and piroxicam. Harley is still happy and has spunk so I'm going to give this a try. I'm not expecting miracles, but when I see him still so full of life I can't give up on him.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

see him still so full of life ----- I am so glad 
I can't give up on him -------- You love Harley so much


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know you love him so much and would never give up on him. Sending healing vibes and prayers for great outcome with new drugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We with dogs who have cancer fight on!  There are so many options nowadays to get it into remission. One thing I might recommend is getting him started on Denamarin. It's not only a powerful antioxidant, but it also keeps liver function working in tip top condition. I attribute much of Andy's success with ongoing chemo (following a horrible episode where he fell out of remission and had adriamycin as a rescue protocol followed by every-three-week Cee NU) to his taking Denamarin. I order it by the month at IdealPetX.com (Large Dog). They're about the best deal anywhere. A little over $100 a month, and a 5% discount from your first order on.

All the best to you and Harley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley*



KathyL said:


> Harley had surgery 3 weeks ago to debulk a tumor on his front limb. He had a rough recovery, but he is now doing great. The pathology came back as infiltrative lipoma but both surgeon and oncologist feel the tumor was really a liposarcoma. Today he had an appointment with his oncologist to discuss treatment. Unfortunately the chest xrays showed that the tumors grew a little faster than they were growing in summer and they are now about 11 cm. He had been on chlorambucil for two months this summer so it's possible that helped to slow the rate of growth or maybe the surgery compromised his immune system, no real way to know. Her thought at this time is to try cytoxan and piroxicam. Harley is still happy and has spunk so I'm going to give this a try. I'm not expecting miracles, but when I see him still so full of life I can't give up on him.


PRAYING for Harley!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending love and prayers for Harley.


----------

